# Gainward GeForce RTX 3080 Phoenix Mod Bios ?



## Supergonzo (Apr 2, 2021)

Hy Guys,

My name is Supergonzo and I just joined. I am 52 old, French (nobody is perfect ,
 always ready to help when I can.

Recently bought a RIG of 6 RTX 3080 Phoenix (P/N NED3080019IA-132AX) and it works quite well.
Have reached 98.87MH on Trex/ETH

I would like to check if it exists somewhere a mod bios to try to over pass 100 MH/Card as I saw 
that few guys made it on YouTube.

Does anyone know where I shall go to find a MOD bios for my RTX 3080 Phoenix (P/N NED3080019IA-132AX) ?

I wonder as well if it is risky to flash our cards with a bios coming from another brand ?
Does anyone knows that ?

Last thing that I need to check with you if someone can help

The PN code on my GPU box is NED3080019IA-132AX, It looks to be the GeForce RTX™ 3080 Phoenix








						Products :: GeForce RTX™ 3080 Phoenix
					






					www.gainward.com
				




On HIveOS , My Bios Version is  94.02.42.00.8F 

If I look at the Bios version of TechPowerUp of the Gainward 3080 Phoenix, it is 94.02.26.08.83
It doesn't match with HiveOS

iF i look at Palit, I see the RTX 3080 10 GB Gaming Pro OC with 94.02.42.00.8F

Therefore, I am bit lost, my box say Gainward for a RTX™ 3080 Phoenix NED3080019IA-132AX
and what I see at HiveOS should be that I run RTX 3080 10 GB Gaming Pro OC instead

Does anyone know where from this mixing up come from because it is a bit confusing ?

Thank you in advance for your attention,

Cheers

Supergonzo


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 2, 2021)

Don't compare Bios version as the same number can be across a couple of different brands.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 2, 2021)

Supergonzo said:


> I wonder as well if it is risky to flash our cards with a bios coming from another brand ?
> Does anyone knows that ?



Bad bios flashes make up easily 20%+ of new posts by new members.
Sadly it became a fad a while back, & cost many their Hardware.
Too many users jump in with both feet, with far too little knowledge, & often come to Tech forums asking for help, & all too often they know so little it blows my mind how they convinced themselves it was a rational idea. Ask yourself, "do i know all there is to know about flashing Bios"? "if (when) this goes wrong, can i easily replace this item?" if no is an answer to either, dont do it until the answer is not a No.


----------



## SergioCanti (Apr 19, 2021)

Salut
"Récemment acheté un RIG de 6 RTX 3080 Phoenix (P / N NED3080019IA-132AX) et cela fonctionne assez bien.
J'ai atteint 98.87MH sur Trex / ETH"

Avec 1 seule RTX 3080 je suis à 49 MH/s


----------



## iguane39 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello, 

Do you have some ideas about Voltage Configuration & BIOS Update to optimize performances of this graphic card especially ?

Thanks.


----------

